# Military Airports on Motorways



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Are there any in your country?
We have two in Czechia, they were both built during Cold war era as Warsaw pact stanby airports.
Main feature of these sections is lack of stationary crash barriers and concrete surface between verges without unpaved median strip. 

Airport Měřín on D1 Motorway built in 1976, 49°22'56.95"N 15°56'3.49"E 








widened bridge on runway







.







.









Airport on R46 Expressway near Vyškov built in 1989, 49°18'0.42"N 17°1'37.67"E







.







.







.









I'm looking forward to see pics of another airports of this kind in different countries.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Complete airports on motorways? Well i have seen some landing strips, but damn, a whole airport... :lol:


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, for example Swedish Gripen is constructed to be able to land at normal bitumen road running through forest.
These military airports on Motorways are able to accommmodate heavy supersonic bombers, on that Měřín airport on D1 Motorway were several drills during 80's that lasted several weeks.

edit, bit OT: few pics of Czechoslovak training Aero L-39 airplane drill on R10 Expressway (Prague-Liberec)...







.







.
...D1 Motorway near Brno in 1973 (after landing towed to exhibition in Brno)


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

There are 21 highway strips ( polish name: DOL Drogowy Odcinek Lotniskowy ) in Poland. Only one ( DOL Kliniska ) is occasionally used. Here is a good compilation of all DOLs in Poland with satellite maps of them:

List of highway strips in Poland


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

There is 1 highway strip in Estonia.
(The on one the right.)








(Sorry, big picture)


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

There used to be hundreds in sweden but nowday all of them are decommissioned (with a few exceptions). The basic concept during the cold war was to spread out the air bases over a large area so they would be harder to take out. Most had a main runway and a couple or 3-4 sidestrips spread out over the aproximate road network.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

bulgaria has some runways where the middledividers aren´t there, in Plovdiv is some.


----------



## Penhorn (Mar 28, 2006)

Those are quite cool...


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

gincan said:


> There used to be hundreds in sweden but nowday all of them are decommissioned (with a few exceptions). The basic concept during the cold war was to spread out the air bases over a large area so they would be harder to take out. Most had a main runway and a couple or 3-4 sidestrips spread out over the aproximate road network.


There was near Malmo, sort of east-southeast.

Any map that shows which roads were specially prepared for such in Sweden?


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

There is a gravel runway for small planes that get problem in the air on the Dalton Highway


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

There are tons all over Sweden -- it's really easy to tell, suddenly small roads get really wide and are straight for quite a long distance. Not often on motorways though, that would be kind of silly given that they often have much more traffic.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Landingstrips on the German Autobahn:



> *Autobahn-Behelfslandeplätze *
> 
> 
> A 1 zwischen Ladbergen und Lengerich (Länge: 2100 m) 52° 10' 28" N, 7° 46' 11" O, im Oktober 2006 beseitigt
> ...


----------



## ea1969 (Oct 6, 2007)

There were two such cases in Greece as far as I know. 

The first one was a long straight section on National Road 1 (now part of A1 / E75) next to Tanagra military airfield (about 50km north from Athens) that would be used if the airfield strip was destroyed. Nevertheless now, the motorway is wide and straight and could be used just in case...

The other one is a useless for any communication purpose, straight and wide service road that ran in parallel with National Road 1 near Litochoro, which was in fact wider than the original National Road 1 (again replaced by A1 / E75). There is a big military base there and the road would serve transport aircraft if needed. This road still exists, but again the motorway might be used as well.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

I cant find any on GM,though I've ready an essay about it in hungarian. But we're full of airports:


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

AFAIK there is one such stretch in Slovakia. It's on motorway D1 between Piešťany and Nové Mesto nad Váhom: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.689884,17.870722&spn=0.040625,0.077248&t=h&z=14

















Photos by mapman from www.dialnice.info


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I wonder if we have those landing strips in the Netherlands. I've never seen them (or I just didn't pay attention)


----------



## nils16 (Apr 15, 2007)

We have maybe 4 Parts in Switzerland.

But they don`t be used anymore.

The newest is in Payerne. About 3,2km. Build about 1995 I think.

Here some Pics:









HQ+ GPS Position: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13994941









HQ+ GPS Position: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13994950









HQ+ GPS Position: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13994961









HQ+ GPS Position: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13994956

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Then there was one more in Oensingen. But they cant land there anymore because of the "middle lane" they build new.









HQ+ GPS Position: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13668903


----------



## rimorski (Jan 26, 2007)

there is such part on A6 motorway near Rijeka, Croatia. median crash barriers can be quickly removed and motorway than serves as military runway. it was built during cold war as reserve airfield for jetfighters. it is also connected to real small sport -airport runway just next to the motorway

http://maps.google.com/maps?t=h&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=45.376936,14.494171&spn=0.003474,0.006909&z=17


----------



## patcheon (Sep 8, 2005)

Singapore regularly carry out exercises where military aircraft lands on public roads. Found a clip on one such exercise that was held last month.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnkNaF45BK0&fmt=22


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ The only one I could think of is in Singapore - it's near Changi isn't it?

I didn't realise there would be so many around the world. I'm not surprised that there's a lot in the old Eastern Bloc countries and Germany.


----------



## patcheon (Sep 8, 2005)

Nope, it's not near Changi.


----------



## rimorski (Jan 26, 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps?t=h&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=53.918538,12.249699&spn=0.011651,0.027637&z=15 Laage in ex East Germany


----------



## Netztal (Mar 11, 2010)

In Poland there must be a few. I personally know of two: one close to Koronowo on a secondary road in the middle of the forest that suddenly gets quite wide. And second near Wrzesnia on A2 motorway (as of 1990) but this one perhaps does not exist anymore.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Qwert said:


> AFAIK there is one such stretch in Slovakia. It's on motorway D1 between Piešťany and Nové Mesto nad Váhom: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.689884,17.870722&spn=0.040625,0.077248&t=h&z=14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics doesn't show anymore.


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

The two such "airports" on A1 in Bulgaria (one between Pazardjik and Plovdiv and another between Plovdiv and Chirpan, about 2 km each) were converted to conventional motorway stretches by installing stationary metal crash-barier, fences on the side parts, and of course by removing the 80 km/h speed-limit.
There is another one still with 80 km/h and no crash-bariers on A2 near Provadia in Varna region - here.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Testing of J-22 Eagle of Yugoslav AF - seen on the old "Brotherhood & Unity" motorway:


----------



## phiberoptik (Apr 12, 2009)

in ex-Yugoslavia, except aforementioned part on A6 near Toll Station Grobnik, Croatia:


Slovenia: two stretches near Cerklje ob Krki military air base, here and here.

Croatia:
one stretch on A3 near Slavonski Brod, exit East, here. Croatian MIG-21 used to land there in Independence war. 
There is also small landing strip on site of former NDH unpaved airstrip Kurilovec here. Although I think it was never used for landing, there is 4 caponiers near this site where Croatian MiG-21 were hidden when JNA attacked Zagreb.

Bosnia and Herzegovinia:
Near airport Tuzla there is stretch on road here, with caponiers by side here  and here.
There is one more landing strip AFAIK, near Glamoč here
I remember another one in BiH but i forgot where is it :/

Macedonia: 
one landing strip near Shtip here.

I think there is more landing strips in ex-Yu, especially in Serbia but this is what I know


----------

